# How did you choose your kibble?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I chose the kibble I feed because of m Pia's food intolerance to chicken, beef, lamb and most grains. Health Extension Whitefish and Buffalo. Pia symptoms range from belching, stomach pain, vomiting, diarrhea and tear stains.

Beatrice is on a prescription diet for her kidneys. 

My cat Walter has chronic pancreatitis, pseudo cystic pancreas on top of having megacolon. Because Walter's Megacolon is under control his vet and I are hesitant to change his diet, double edge sword.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Great question! We feed Canidae lamb for all life stages because it's the only food that meets all 6 dogs' needs. Their ages range from 2-11 years and two have digestive issues. They all get Fresh Pet as a topper--yum! I go more off of what my dogs do well on and what my vets suggest than Pet Food Advisor and forum advice.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Great question! We feed Canidae lamb for all life stages because it's the only food that meets all 6 dogs' needs. Their ages range from 2-11 years and two have digestive issues. They all get Fresh Pet as a topper--yum! I go more off of what my dogs do well on and what my vets suggest than Pet Food Advisor and forum advice.


 my vet didn’t really have a suggestion. She just said prescription if he’s sick and lower fat when he’s not.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

My Asta is such a picky eater. I had tried him on several kibbles including the higher priced ones. Gave away a lot of dog food to my friends. Figured out he only liked chicken and I wanted a grain free diet. (I know there is some controversy about grain free now but wasn't at the time) Well out of all the kibbles I tried he had a definite preference for Nature's Recipe, Chicken and Pumpkin (3.5 on dogfoodadvisor) Even though he is a standard he prefers the small breed size kibble. Interestingly enough, he also has a strong preference for the Nature's Recipe wet food which I use as a topper. Guess he is just a Nature's Recipe boy. Now I just stick to what I know he likes.


----------



## gertie929 (May 15, 2020)

twyla said:


> I chose the kibble I feed because of m Pia's food intolerance to chicken, beef, lamb and most grains. Health Extension Whitefish and Buffalo. Pia symptoms range from belching, stomach pain, vomiting, diarrhea and tear stains.
> 
> Beatrice is on a prescription diet for her kidneys.
> 
> My cat Walter has chronic pancreatitis, pseudo cystic pancreas on top of having megacolon. Because Walter's Megacolon is under control his vet and I are hesitant to change his diet, double edge sword.


does the health extensions bison and whitefish...help with all those symptoms?? our Milo belches, passes gas and also has tearing issues


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Basil (10mo) has been on the same puppy/junior mix since she was weaned off her Mom as a puppy. No problems. I feel lucky because it's been so easy. Her breeder said I can start to use one of their other formulas around 18 months. 

Acana Puppy/Junior food, orange bag, $58-63/25#s. 

She ate seasonal vegetables in the summer and she gets a insta-pot boneless+skinless chicken thigh every morning. I fill my freezer to the brim when they are on sale, $0.68-0.99/lb. It helps to offset the cost.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

gertie929 said:


> does the health extensions bison and whitefish...help with all those symptoms?? our Milo belches, passes gas and also has tearing issues


It helped Pia not to eat food that upset her system, so the short answer is yes it took me a while to find a food that agreed with her.


----------

